# Best place to buy contacts?



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone

The wife and I are going zombied out this year.....eyes are the last thing we are looking for. I have found a few places for white out or grey out 
effects contacts....mine are pretty cheap, but the wife needs prescription....

What is the best place to purchase the prescription effects contacts? We're on a budget for this, so trying not to break the bank is very important.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I've bought contact lenses for my costume the last two years, they add so much to the effect (my avatar pic has red demon eyes). Surprisingly, the first year I was able to get my insurance to pay a large percentage of the cost, since the optometrist found I qualified for a very minor correction. Have your wife check to see if she can get her lenses this way. If you haven't worn costume contacts before, I recommend getting yours early so that you can practice putting them in/get used to them before Halloween. The color is painted on, and at night your pupils expand larger than the painted area which gives you a weird halo effect in your vision. Pretty trippy!


----------



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info...we did try the insurance thing...and they will not pay a penny for "cosmetic" lenses they call them....

I have worn them before, but am wanting to order mine shortly to make sure I can still wear them.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wear contacts, but my husband has bought the costume ones before - Vamp Fangs is where he got his, and I have to say they are pretty awesome. They carry lots of different types, plus I can personally vouch for their great customer service. We've bought from them many, many times.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is the site we have been getting ours from. I definitely recommend them!

http://hauntedeyes.com/


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

My wife and I have purchased special F/X contacts at a company called Coastalcontacts.com. The contacts have always been the crown jewel of our costumes, and my wife wears presciption contacts. They were able to fill her prescription with no problem. They also have a pretty big selection of weird and wild contacts. Best of luck!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We get ours at Vision Direct. They are on sale now, btw, 25% off all.


----------



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow guys, thank you for the input.

That Vision Direct deal is pretty nice!!

I will post up pics after we get them. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is where I got mine. 

http://www.youknowit.com/

They came quick and they are very affordable


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I get mine here too, just ordered some today, good prices.

oops doubled post


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Mizerella said:


> Here is where I got mine.
> 
> http://www.youknowit.com/
> 
> They came quick and they are very affordable


This is where I get mine too, agree, quick and affordable. Got some last year as well.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Mizerella said:


> Here is where I got mine.
> 
> http://www.youknowit.com/
> 
> They came quick and they are very affordable


thanks for this, just ordered mine - hopefully all goes well with the order


----------

